# Webm auf dem Mac ?



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (31. August 2010)

Hallo,
weiß jemand wie ich uf dem Mac webm Container für Videos erzeugen kann?
Es gibt ja für „FFMpeg“ inzwischen eine Erweiterung aber leider noch nicht für „FFMpeg X“.

Viele Grüße


----------

